# leupold kenai spotting scope



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

It's a 25-60x80mm scope with an additional 30x wide angle lens.
I've had it for about 5 years and the glass has been well taken care of.
No scratches or marks of any kind on the lens.
The scope sales new for between $800-1,000 and has had really good reviews.
The 30x wide angle lens is awesome in low light conditions.

Will sell for $600 in the Salt Lake/Tooele county area or possibly Cedar City


----------

